# Image upload with Tapatalk Pro



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone else using Tapatalk Pro app having trouble uploading images? Or is it Problem with my end...


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Not that I know of!


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

The app says this feature disabled by your forum administrator... Guess I need to figure out why and how to fix it


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't use Tapatalk even though I'm on an Ipad. Haven't had any trouble uploading pictures from the mobile site except for the fact that it sometimes turns out sideways. But that's not really much of an issue.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Had to uninstall the app and reinstall it to fix it


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Got it fixed up


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i have no idea how this tap a whateva works. but wouldnt it be easier to start a gallery and then just use those as your post pics. at least there you can turn them around if they come out sideways.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

cueball.tech said:


> Anyone else using Tapatalk Pro app having trouble uploading images? Or is it Problem with my end...


The forum forces you to upload as an attachment, the best method I've found was to upload with tapatalk, then delete the "code" that embeds the images in the post. The attachments will take care of themselves and format accordingly. If not, the images will come out very Small and link to the hosted image on tapatalk.

Like this









Vs

This.


----------

